# ?? about testicles dropping



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OK, so, what's the general rule of thumb for when a chi's testicles should've dropped? 

One of Bryco's has dropped (he's 3 months), the other I can feel so I'm guessing that means it will.

With Trigger, I can feel one, but neither have dropped. He's 4 months old. 

I've never had male dogs before these two little guys, and things I've read online say that they should be down by 7 weeks after birth, or that's the most common time for it to occur...??? 

Bryco, it's more important that his drop as I can't show him if they aren't both down, ha ha but his little jewels are "guaranteed" or I get another puppy from the breeder.

W/ Trigger, it's more a question of...I'd like his neuter operation to be as least invasive as possible, and I have full reg. on him so contractually, I can wait, if you think they might drop later on. Neither his dad or his grand sire had undescended testicles. Hahaha he also has abnormally small "junk" going on down there.

Kinda embarrassed to ask this LOL, but here I am asking anyway  Right now his Neuter is scheduled for just before he hits 6 months as I'd like to avoid him marking...


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't be embarrassed asking questions! LOL!

Rocky has 1 testicle that never came down, thats why we didn't neuter him to 1 yr old, just in case it did come down but I think if its not down by 6 months old it probably won't.

When I took Rocky the vet at 9 weeks old, she knew that one would not drop, she could feel it but it was too high up.

LOL at Bryco's jewels 'guaranteed' hahahahaha!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I dunno but daisy said to her piglet it's quality not quantity as long as he has the motion in the ocean she don't mind ha ha ha


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

They should be down by now but for show pups, if I'm really set on showing them, I hold out hope until 6 months of age. I've seen them drop late, but not often, and when they do, they tend to be smaller than average. 

The question for Bryco isn't if you can feel it. The question is can it be moved down into the sac. If the cord's too short, it won't descend because it can't reach. If it's what we call a bouncer....sometimes up, sometimes down, then it can physically reach but the ring around the sac hasn't closed to hold it in yet. Once that ring closes, nothing is gonna get the testicle in or out. The age on that can vary, which is why, if I have a drop dead gorgeous male, I have been known to hold onto them til 6 months. It's usually wishful thinking, but I give them every opportunity to drop. This is the general agreement between all the breeders I know. We don't see it happening later, in our experience.

With Trigger, if neither have dropped at 4 months and you can only feel one, I'd be inclined to think having his neutered scheduled at 6 months will be good for him. Even though they have to go get the one that hasn't descended, it's best for him to get it done. The ones you can feel are usually inguinal, not abdominal. That means it pretty close, it was on the right path but never made it for some reason, and they don't have to go into the abdomen looking for it. If you can't feel it at all, it's usually abdominal and it's not going to come down, no matter how long you wait. Atleast that's what I've seen... in Chis and other breeds. 

Just FYI side note....the ones with retained testicles tend to sexually mature faster. Can't explain it, but that's what happens. They start leg lifting, marking, and humping sooner than their fully dropped brothers. They are also quicker to be interested in bitches in season and will start displaying dominant behaviors with other dogs sooner. Another reason I advoate neuters at 6 months. You'll want to keep an eye on Trigger and Bryco, as you want Bryco to be the dominant dog and he should never have a bad encounter with Trigger. Bryco should always win any situation. He's "it"...or so he should believe.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Don't be embarrassed asking questions! LOL!
> 
> Rocky has 1 testicle that never came down, thats why we didn't neuter him to 1 yr old, just in case it did come down but I think if its not down by 6 months old it probably won't.
> 
> ...


Did Rocky have any trouble w/ his neuter?



Daisydoo said:


> I dunno but daisy said to her piglet it's quality not quantity as long as he has the motion in the ocean she don't mind ha ha ha


Bryco says "ha ha Daisy!". "YOU WONT CARE IN A FEW DAYS! "



LiMarChis said:


> They should be down by now but for show pups, if I'm really set on showing them, I hold out hope until 6 months of age. I've seen them drop late, but not often, and when they do, they tend to be smaller than average.
> 
> The question for Bryco isn't if you can feel it. The question is can it be moved down into the sac. If the cord's too short, it won't descend because it can't reach. If it's what we call a bouncer....sometimes up, sometimes down, then it can physically reach but the ring around the sac hasn't closed to hold it in yet. Once that ring closes, nothing is gonna get the testicle in or out. The age on that can vary, which is why, if I have a drop dead gorgeous male, I have been known to hold onto them til 6 months. It's usually wishful thinking, but I give them every opportunity to drop. This is the general agreement between all the breeders I know. We don't see it happening later, in our experience.
> 
> ...


Really good info, Lisa, thank you. Hopefully his (Bryco's) drop, because if they don't I have to give the little guy back to the breeder in exchange for another one and I kind of like the little dude.

We will have to keep a close eye on him and Trigger because right now Trigger weighs 4 times as much as him and is just a much stronger dog. Trigger already tries to hump Oakley (spayed) and we are constantly having to stop it. Tsk tsk.

It'd be just my luck to get two that don't get their junk in the trunk lol...from what I've read and what my vet has said, it's not very common for them to have un descended testicles?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol poor guys having their manhood spoke about and shhhh she doesn't know she just thinks today is extra fun!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

LiMarChis said:


> Just FYI side note....the ones with retained testicles tend to sexually mature faster. Can't explain it, but that's what happens. They start leg lifting, marking, and humping sooner than their fully dropped brothers. They are also quicker to be interested in bitches in season and will start displaying dominant behaviors with other dogs sooner. Another reason I advoate neuters at 6 months. You'll want to keep an eye on Trigger and Bryco, as you want Bryco to be the dominant dog and he should never have a bad encounter with Trigger. Bryco should always win any situation. He's "it"...or so he should believe.


Wow great info Lisa, I totally think thats true, Rocky is a leg lifter and started very early doing that and also he was humping pretty young. Did not realise that a neuter should be done earlier, I was advised to wait as the testicle may drop, we neutered at 1 yr.



flippedstars said:


> Did Rocky have any trouble w/ his neuter?


Nope not really, he had 2 surgical sites, one in the normal place and the other on the groin next to his penis. That place after a couple days did get a little infected, no pus but was bit swollen so he got anti-biotics for that but otherwise it was OK, the skin in that place is more delicate and the stitches seemed to pull at little when healing, as soon at they were out it settled down really well.


----------

